# Help with CPT coding for Cysto with placement



## Jody Mortensen (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm not finding a specific code that represents the placement of a indwelling catheter done via a cystourethroscopy over a guidewire.  I've looked at the 52xxx series & 51703 but not sure what is correct for this procedure.  Can anyone please give me some direction.

                                         Thank you
                                                  Jody Hecht


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Nov 25, 2009)

I don't have my book in front of me, is 51703 the complex catheter?  I typically use that if the purpose is to only place the catheter due to say a false passage or difficult antomy.  If the purpost of the exam is to preform a cystoscope (52000), then the catheter bundles to the cysto.


----------



## Jody Mortensen (Nov 30, 2009)

*Thank you*

Thank you for your response & help.


----------

